

Ask HN: Your Project/Startups Teamwork - dryicerx

In your current project/start-up how is your team work managed.<p>What tools do you use? How do you communicate?<p>How's the work division? Entire project split in to large chunks and each person individually developing that part, Or Entire project in to tiny tasks and everyone attacking task by task together.<p>Of course lot of these depend on the project at hand, but I am curios to get a very general overview.
======
dryicerx
I'll start off, tiny team spread apart geographically.

We use Redmine as central hub for tracking progress, planning, wiki and forum
for discussion and documentation. Google docs a bit for architecture and
general info. IRC as official meeting room.

Subversion for code repo, Redmine also as svn's browser.

Project broken in to several primary chunks, and each person is fully in
charge of one or two pieces. Design and Develop on our own with a interface
between the parts.

------
bkbleikamp
We use Git, Lighthouse, and a self hosted wiki. We also all work in the same
office.

